# Season Dates



## Levy (Oct 2, 2007)

I have been reading quite a few discussions in regards to elk season dates. I am a bowhunter and close to max points for elk, and would much rather shoot a bull with a bow than any other weapon. I can't bring myself to put in for an archery hunt that does not allow me to hunt during the rut. I know that currently some great bulls are killed during the LE archery season, but I also know and have hunted with a lot more archers that go home empty handed and frustrated. I have never been one to rate my experience by whether or not I take an animal, but in the case of LE it does matter to me. How many individuals, like myself put in for rifle or muzzy elk hunts strictly due to the fact that the season dates for archery are way to early? I think this affects all LE applicants and skews the applicant numbers in favor of putting in for the rifle hunts and makes it harder to draw for everybody.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I am in the same postion, I have close to max points and I could draw several or the archery units but because of the season dates I am afraid to put in. Also the area I want to put in for has spike hunts going on at the same time and I don't want to compete with them. If the archery hunt would go just one more week it would be great. I have heard in another thread that UBA is proposing that the General archery elk hunt start five days earlier (same opening as the Archery deer hunt) and then end five days earler. This will alow the limited Archeyr elk hunters to have five days with out other hunters.

Mark


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

MarkM said:


> I am in the same postion, I have close to max points and I could draw several or the archery units but because of the season dates I am afraid to put in. Also the area I want to put in for has spike hunts going on at the same time and I don't want to compete with them. If the archery hunt would go just one more week it would be great. *I have heard in another thread that UBA is proposing that the General archery elk hunt start five days earlier (same opening as the Archery deer hunt) and then end five days earler. This will alow the limited Archeyr elk hunters to have five days with out other hunters.*
> 
> Mark


We just finished the final draft of this proposal this morning, it has now been sent to every RAC board member and WILL be presented at the bucks and bulls RAC meetings next month.

PRO


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

PLEASE make it happen! I am in the same boat. I want to put in for the wasatch LE archery. I am a shoe in for the tag, but I don't want to hunt with 5 gajillion spike hunters.

What can the everage guy do to help this move through?


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

+1 Wont that really upset rifle hunters?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> +1 Wont that really upset rifle hunters?


Why would it? It doesn't affect them in ANY way. They get an 11 day hunt without other elk hunters on th e hills, why can't archers get *FIVE* days to themselves? We are also looking at the possiblity of moving the grouse opener back a week so they are not messing up the LE archery elk hunters, but that is done at another RAC.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

No it does not affect them driectly. What it does is give the archers one more goodie.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

it all sounds good to me whats the big deal??????????


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> No it does not affect them driectly. What it does is give the archers one more goodie.


ANY rifle hunter who stands up an opposes this because it is "one more goodie" will look like an IDIOT and will have no affect on the outcome of this proposal.

PRO


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I am mis understanding this. How is moving the hunt up and not back a goodie for the archery hunters? We have to hunt to early as it is.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Honestly, moving the archery elk back is a COMPLETE LOSS for general archery hunters!!!!!! AS it is now, we only get a glimpse if that of the real hunt(rut). Moving it back and we get nothing. I am with EPEK in this!!!!! Archery success rates are low as it is an now will be greatly lowered!

Am I missing something?????


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

ut1031 said:


> Honestly, moving the archery elk back is a COMPLETE LOSS for general archery hunters!!!!!! AS it is now, we only get a glimpse if that of the real hunt(rut). Moving it back and we get nothing. I am with EPEK in this!!!!! Archery success rates are low as it is an now will be greatly lowered!
> 
> *Am I missing something*?????


Yes, the SPIKE hunters will be moved up, the LE hunters will stay the same, except they will NOT have spike hunters to contend with.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Pro
Do you have a copy of the draft that they came up with?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Pro
> Do you have a copy of the draft that they came up with?


I do have a copy of the draft we came up with, yes indeed.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Care to share?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

weatherby25 said:


> Care to share?


I will post it on Monday, that was the agreement between us 'drafters'! If I forget, just smack me around and remind me to post it Monday AM.

PRO


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

Fair enough.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

If this idea is for spike areas then I am all for it. If it involves any bull units then my thoughts are HELL NO....


----------

